# Rincon has front brakes once again



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I lost my front brakes after about the third time I went mudding so I ordered the highlifter front disc brake conversion kit before going offshore last time. Here are some pics from the install. I can almost do a stoppie now lol.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

more


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

And while I was working on the brakes I decided to investigate my overheating issue. Last time I drove around the neighborhood the light came on and it seemed hotter than normal. Now I see why people relocate their radiator. I added some nylon spacers to separate the oil cooler from the radiator to maybe help the clogging issue. I still want to keep this bike relatively stock and save for a more extreme mud machine. That's why I didn't relocate the radiator while it was apart


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I did the same conversion, but I could never get my brakes to bleed, eventually gave up and rode with no brakes, wont miss a ride if I don't have to!


----------

